# Serra Id



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

Picked this guy up for $50. The lfs didn't know the collection point. The fish has alot of orangish gold on the gill plates and anal fin. Is this a feature of GDR or is it just faint coloration due to stress and movement? Any suggestion helps. Thanks


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Looks like a rhom (gold diamond coloration) to me. It's got a lot of gold coloring almost like a maculatus, very nice pick up.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

imo rhom


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

As I compare to some photos on AS, I am leaning towards Gold diamond. Definately has the diamond scales and serrae all aligned and straight with lots of gold coloring.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

PDOGGY said:


> As I compare to some photos on AS, I am leaning towards Gold diamond. Definately has the *diamond scales *and serrae all aligned and straight with lots of gold coloring.


All juvi rohm's have dimond scales, this changes when they become sub/adult if there not keeping there dimond scales. But ur odds look prety dam good to me








awsome pickup for 50$ i must say


----------

